# arrows?



## catfisher81 (May 6, 2006)

does anyone know how to make your own bowfishing arrows? im new to this and was wondering what everyone uses. if theres no good way to make them can someone point me in the right direction as to where to buy some in the mongomery county area? an help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## RiverRunner88 (Jun 15, 2006)

id recommend fiberglass their hard to find but they wont break


----------



## catfisher81 (May 6, 2006)

im guessing from only havingone reply that bowfisherman are a rare breed!lol. have seen numerous videos on this and it looks fun but im having trouble locating the equipment.i have a compound bow and thats it. will see what i can find this week.


----------



## bkr43050 (Apr 5, 2004)

There are a few bowfishermen on here. If you do some searches for "bowfishing" you will find many threads of older discussions. If you don't find the info you need from there you can PM some of the folks from the threads. I think you will find that most of the bowfishermen like to help others get started in the sport so I am sure you will get some help. I have not done it in about 25 years so I will defer to the experts on this one.


----------



## hillbilly (Apr 6, 2007)

I recently got curious about bow fishing. I saw some reels, arrows, and even some complete setups on ebay. Check the feedback of the seller....I have never been burned there, but I know people who have. Cabelas also has everything that you should need.

I have an old 50lb. compound bow from when I was a kid....it should make a good fishin bow. 

Any gar in central Ohio?


----------



## bkr43050 (Apr 5, 2004)

hillbilly said:


> Any gar in central Ohio?


I have heard folks commenting on seeing a lot of them at Hoover although I do not go there to say first hand. I am sure some of the Hoover regulars could answer that one.


----------



## bowhazard (Apr 19, 2004)

Just saw this post, cf81. It's rare that bowfishermen post in this forum, just to avoid the controversy. I'm just suprised you haven't got any marks on ya'. What wrong PAYARA, getting soft on us???  

Anyway, shoot me a PM catfish, I'll hook you up.


----------



## SummersOff (Feb 11, 2007)

I am interested in giving this a try as well. A few years ago my brother and I bought an arrow and this little rod attachment that goes on your bow so you can mount a reel of some sort. Thats about as far as we have gotten to this point. I was at fin feather fur in Ashland off 71 and 250 a couple weeks ago and they sell the arrows, reels, and even the entire kit. We picked up our stuff at Gander Mountain so one of those stores should have stuff if you don't want to wait on cabelas. Good luck and if anyone knows of good places in the Ashland Wooster area to give this a try let me know...it sounds like a lot of fun.


----------



## misfit (Apr 5, 2004)

> What wrong PAYARA, getting soft on us???


maybe he's trying avoid the controversy you mentioned.
in which case,why try to create controversy,by antagonizing him?
those kind of remarks tend to indicate that you invite and enjoy the controversy.

old chinese proverb.......... "don't invite controversy and there won't be any."


----------



## Ðe§perado™ (Apr 15, 2004)

Just drop me a line and I can help get you going and set up, even give you an invite to go out day/night bowfishing on my rig. Bowfishing in this area will start whining and complaining. Although bowfisherman are saving the bass, one carp at a time!


----------



## misfit (Apr 5, 2004)

i haven't noticed much whining/complaining for quite awhile,with the exception of bowfishers.you seem to enjoy the controversy and miss it when it's absent


----------



## Pigsticker (Oct 18, 2006)

How are bowfishermen saving the bass?


----------



## Ðe§perado™ (Apr 15, 2004)

The reason bass are saved is because the removal of carp will help clean up the lakes and make better spawning areas.

Rickie I pm'ed you.


----------



## Pigsticker (Oct 18, 2006)

Thats a wives tale if I ever heard one. Do you have any proof?


----------



## Carpn (Apr 5, 2004)

If all you need is a arrow I'd be happy to give you one to get ya started. PM me a phone number and we cn work out a way for you to pick one up...I live in Springboro and work in Moraine.


----------



## Ðe§perado™ (Apr 15, 2004)

Yes, there is proof of this. Look on carpbusters.com and look up the info. You will be surprised.


----------



## TimJC (Apr 6, 2004)

&#208;e&#167;perado&#8482;;462486 said:


> Yes, there is proof of this. Look on carpbusters.com and look up the info. You will be surprised.


CarpBusters.com is a biased site, and it is a bow fishing advocacy group trying to disguise there choice of harvest as some sort of holy crusade against the carp. There is misinformation on both sides of the fence, but this site should be taken with a grain of salt.

Some of the research cited on CarpBusters.com is either structured in such a way that the hypothesis is solidified or setup without a valid control. The study "A Better Lake Wingra" (http://www.carpbusters.com/documents/9_1_06_CT_art_.pdf) is an example. The test area is carp free, but it is also protected from any wave action that the control, the rest of the lake, is not. Removing or limiting the horsepower of boat traffic can also do wonders to water quality. I would love to see the results of a study were they setup two side by side areas of a water with one area having carp and not. Then there might not be as noticeable difference between the two.

Admittedly, I am an avid catch, pamper and release carp angler. I was at the Austin Team Championship, a carp angling tournament, were Phil Durocher of the Texas Department of Inland Fisheries announced his plans to placed a maximum length limit on the harvest of carp in Town Lake. This plan, which is for a 200 acre electric only water surrounded by parks in downtown Austin, is the target of CarpBusters.com's "Stop the Carp Sanctuary" campaign.

Carp were introduced here over a century ago by the national government , and are simply not going to be eradicated at this stage in the game. (http://www.carpanglersgroup.com/northamericancarphistory.html)

There are so many other factors that play into poor water quality and it is easy to pick on carp. Nitrification from runoff, erosion caused by urbanization, and turbidity caused by boat traffic are all valid concerns as well.

Sorry for hijacking the post, but I am merely responding to the above quote. Would it be to much trouble to create a "carp angling" forum and a "bow fishing" forum to keep the bickering, of which I am a part , and the instigating away from temptation.

Tim Creque
Carp Hugger
Carp Anglers Group Member
American Carp Society Member


----------



## hillbilly (Apr 6, 2007)

What do ya do with the carp from bowfishing? Eat them? release them? fertilize the garden?

I'm not trying to stir the pot....I'm just curious.


----------

